# Japanese "obake yashiki"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

These would be cool to visit to see the cultural differences in how a "haunted house" is presented.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6811E520100902


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

(Warning: Horror behind link!)





That voice sends chills up my spine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're right about that, Austen - her voice was scarier than the haunted house:googly:

What a wuss she is:jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

She was by for the scariest thing in there! Nails on a chalkboard got nothin' on that girl!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That chick totally shoots Darwin's evolution idea all to hell.....

DUH.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey hey-- go forward a few videos & they have a really cool bunarakoo (full sized puppet on a black costumed puppeteer) it's a zombie. dang, I forgot I wanted to make one for this year..


----------

